# Digital coupon scammers



## JustTapSkip

So  long back story sorry

the scammers who make a purchase with digital coupons came in to do the return to get the cash as usual. At my store we make sure to give them the return back on a gift card ONLY even if it says some it is cash since they just show the barcode and they have to prove that they paid with cash to get it back in cash etc. tonight they show the receipt, it says digital coupon and a TM says that it says Cash so they process it and give them cash. The other scammers they were with come to my register and my TL register. Their receipt says cash but doesn’t say the amount and says digital coupons. They say they’re going to call corporate and they do, minutes later while on the phone they pass the phone to my TL and “corporate” tells my TL to process it thus they process the returns and tell me do so as well. I want to note that this TL is very nice and probably the sweetest person ever!

*my question is, if they supposedly called corporate can I tell them that who ever they called has to call the store directly to ensure that they are indeed corporate and not just a scammers friend helping them out?* I hope that makes sense but these scammers come in every night


----------



## starmaster1000

No one should take the Guest’s word for it for who’s on the other end of the phone.

If the TL is involved at that point, I wouldn’t interject - it’s out of your hands.

But yes you’re very well within your right to decline to speak to anyone on the Guest’s phone and ask that they tell the “Guest Relations” rep to call the store. That is their practice anyway — they ask the Guest to hold while they call the store and ask for a TL or ETL.
They have never in my time here asked to speak to a store TM/TL/ETL even when the Guest is showboating and puts it on speaker. They call the store.


----------



## JustTapSkip

starmaster1000 said:


> No one should take the Guest’s word for it for who’s on the other end of the phone.
> 
> If the TL is involved at that point, I wouldn’t interject - it’s out of your hands.
> 
> But yes you’re very well within your right to decline to speak to anyone on the Guest’s phone and ask that they tell the “Guest Relations” rep to call the store. That is their practice anyway — they ask the Guest to hold while they call the store and ask for a TL or ETL.
> They have never in my time here asked to speak to a store TM/TL/ETL even when the Guest is showboating and puts it on speaker. They call the store.


And is there a way that if they call the store to know they are a guest relations rep? Cause if they just call the store saying they’re a rep wouldn’t it just be the same result


----------



## JustTapSkip

TMnoob said:


> And is there a way that if they call the store to know they are a guest relations rep? Cause if they just call the store saying they’re a rep wouldn’t it just be the same result


Maybe this is just above my pay grade to even care  at that point right? 😅


----------



## starmaster1000

TMnoob said:


> And is there a way that if they call the store to know they are a guest relations rep? Cause if they just call the store saying they’re a rep wouldn’t it just be the same result


I mean, if the scammers are *that *dedicated, they could technically use Caller ID spoofing to make it look like the call is coming from Target Corporation (that’s what the caller ID says and it is usually a 612 number).

But you could also just go along with it, ask the “rep” on their phone for the Case ID# and tell them you’ll call GR yourself. Trust me, they can’t spoof the case number and at that point they’d just back off.



TMnoob said:


> Maybe this is just above my pay grade to even care  at that point right? 😅


Lol yeah if the TL feels like getting scammed then let them. “mAkE iT rIgHt fOr tHe gUesT,” etc


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Call ap or etl to gs for help. I would be saying no to the guest.


----------



## commiecorvus

Even better, get out your phone and call corporate.
When she was teaching, my wife used to do that to the kids who would threaten to call Children's Services.
She would hold up her phone and show them she had the number on speed dial, along with a couple of the kids Probation Officers.
I'm sure it's pushing the boundaries but I'd love to see their faces when you put them on with real corporate.


----------



## azure

Our return policy states “We have the right to refuse, or limit the use of any coupon and/or the subsequent return for any reason, including if guests' reoccurring behavior becomes disruptive or the items are deemed not to be for the purpose of using or gifting.” All you have to say is that you deem the items weren’t for using or gifting and the return can be denied. Search the receipt on your my device as well so you can see and show all the coupons. Also search target coupon return policy and click the first link and zoom into the that message above. All this makes it look like you have more evidence to deny the return. You just have to say “unfortunately I am going to have to deny this return because it does go directly against our return policy (show the return policy). In our return policy it states if we deem items that were bought using manufacture coupons aren’t for using or gifting we can deny the return. I am really sorry but I just won’t be able to do the return. As you can see here every item on this receipt was bought with a manufacturer coupon and is now being returned. If you would like I can have a manager come up but I will just explain my reasoning to them and they will also deny it because it goes against our return policy. I am sorry but I just won’t be able to do this return.” If they do call “corporate” explain how it goes against our return policy and they shouldn’t ever say to still do it. I would also call the return support number “718” not any other numbers. Do it from a target phone obviously. They will always agree with the team member.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

If a guest hands you the phone with "corporate" demanding you do a refund, you can say "Hi! I can't process this return in store because it's coupon fraud and against policy. If you would like to process the return on your end, you can do that, but I'm not able to".

Corporate will NEVER force you to complete the return if it's against policy


----------



## Guest Avocado

Did anyone see something in the April Monthly Planner about accepting all coupons unless POS declines them? That seems like not a good idea.

Me no like.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

st34 said:


> Did anyone see something in the April Monthly Planner about accepting all coupons unless POS declines them? That seems like not a good idea.
> 
> Me no like.


New POS has more advanced fraud detection. For popular MFRs, like P&G, it will only accept their own validated coupons. it's not just "oh this brand matches, let's take it" anymore.

the key will be if POS declines, we have to stick by it and not override. there is a reason it's being declined.

Fraudulent coupons can now be reported in myday.


----------



## azure

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Fraudulent coupons can now be reported in myday.


Where is this?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

azure said:


> Where is this?


I don't know exactly but I think it's Process Issues>Front End, somewhere in there? If you find it let me know, I know it's in there somewhere I just dont know where


----------



## JustTapSkip

st34 said:


> Did anyone see something in the April Monthly Planner about accepting all coupons unless POS declines them? That seems like not a good idea.
> 
> Me no like.


It doesn’t say it accepts all coupons, it says to decline mobile coupons and it gives you a sentence to repeat to the GuEsT if there’s an issue


----------



## JustTapSkip

azure said:


> Our return policy states “We have the right to refuse, or limit the use of any coupon and/or the subsequent return for any reason, including if guests' reoccurring behavior becomes disruptive or the items are deemed not to be for the purpose of using or gifting.” All you have to say is that you deem the items weren’t for using or gifting and the return can be denied. Search the receipt on your my device as well so you can see and show all the coupons. Also search target coupon return policy and click the first link and zoom into the that message above. All this makes it look like you have more evidence to deny the return. You just have to say “unfortunately I am going to have to deny this return because it does go directly against our return policy (show the return policy). In our return policy it states if we deem items that were bought using manufacture coupons aren’t for using or gifting we can deny the return. I am really sorry but I just won’t be able to do the return. As you can see here every item on this receipt was bought with a manufacturer coupon and is now being returned. If you would like I can have a manager come up but I will just explain my reasoning to them and they will also deny it because it goes against our return policy. I am sorry but I just won’t be able to do this return.” If they do call “corporate” explain how it goes against our return policy and they shouldn’t ever say to still do it. I would also call the return support number “718” not any other numbers. Do it from a target phone obviously. They will always agree with the team member.


How do I search the receipt on the my device?


----------



## Guest Avocado

TMnoob said:


> How do I search the receipt on the my device?



Receipt Viewer. It is linked in the S&E section of Workbench, which itself is linked on myDay.


----------



## BurgerBob

TMnoob said:


> And is there a way that if they call the store to know they are a guest relations rep? Cause if they just call the store saying they’re a rep wouldn’t it just be the same result


It shows up on the zebra id as corporate. Least when I've had the rare phone call.


----------



## JustTapSkip

An update if anyone cares, my stores ETL-AP says we have to give them the cash and gift card return since they have the receipt. I told them that even if they have the receipt it says paid with coupons and I told them the policy, apparently they don’t care (or hopefully they are building a case) 🤷‍♀️If they come to my register, I will be logging off and handing it over to a TL. I have heard that other TM’s will be doing the same.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

CYA!


----------



## lorbullseye

Amanda Cantwell said:


> New POS has more advanced fraud detection. For popular MFRs, like P&G, it will only accept their own validated coupons. it's not just "oh this brand matches, let's take it" anymore.


Yea there's this thing that comes up that says this coupon isn't accepted by target. That's because the mfr sends a list of valid coupons that they want target to accept. New pos checks the coupons off that list.


----------



## versionDefect

Amanda Cantwell said:


> the key will be if POS declines, we have to stick by it and not override. there is a reason it's being declined.


the other day I had a coupon decline. It was something along the lines of "This coupon does not follow Targets couponing policy"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

versionDefect said:


> the other day I had a coupon decline. It was something along the lines of "This coupon does not follow Targets couponing policy"


we love to see it


----------



## Rarejem

versionDefect said:


> the other day I had a coupon decline. It was something along the lines of "This coupon does not follow Targets couponing policy"


To be followed up with "make it right for our guest"...


----------



## SallyHoover

Rarejem said:


> To be followed up with "make it right for our guest"...


at least when you make it right for the guest you are substituting a target coupon which they can't turn around and return and get the money back for the amount of the coupon.


----------



## versionDefect

Rarejem said:


> To be followed up with "make it right for our guest"...


If i remember correctly I did honor it for them because I don't get paid enough. It was like a 2 dollars off a 10 dollar product. Don't really remember.


----------



## JustTapSkip

So  long back story sorry

the scammers who make a purchase with digital coupons came in to do the return to get the cash as usual. At my store we make sure to give them the return back on a gift card ONLY even if it says some it is cash since they just show the barcode and they have to prove that they paid with cash to get it back in cash etc. tonight they show the receipt, it says digital coupon and a TM says that it says Cash so they process it and give them cash. The other scammers they were with come to my register and my TL register. Their receipt says cash but doesn’t say the amount and says digital coupons. They say they’re going to call corporate and they do, minutes later while on the phone they pass the phone to my TL and “corporate” tells my TL to process it thus they process the returns and tell me do so as well. I want to note that this TL is very nice and probably the sweetest person ever!

*my question is, if they supposedly called corporate can I tell them that who ever they called has to call the store directly to ensure that they are indeed corporate and not just a scammers friend helping them out?* I hope that makes sense but these scammers come in every night


----------



## Yellowstone96

well,
If the system prompts me to give $300 cash and $44 on a gift card I’m letting it go through. Don’t need a crazy ass scammer following me home after work for trying to get smart with em 

AP is onto these scams (especially the MFR coupon scams) and will likely be doing something about it by the end of may


----------



## TARGET

Yellowstone96 said:


> well,
> If the system prompts me to give $300 cash and $44 on a gift card I’m letting it go through. Don’t need a crazy ass scammer following me home after work for trying to get smart with em
> 
> AP is onto these scams (especially the MFR coupon scams) and will likely be doing something about it by the end of may


@Yellowstone96 any updates to if the changes happened or what they are? We get hot hard at my guest service.


----------



## JustTapSkip

TARGET said:


> @Yellowstone96 any updates to if the changes happened or what they are? We get hot hard at my guest service.


My store was getting hit HARD for several weeks maybe even months. it took one of the leads to finally put their foot down against them and told them their returns had to be all on gift card or nothing and all the other Leads then complied. So every time they came to one of our registers we would call the lead/s and they would take over telling them it’ll be on gift card. They got crazy for the first few days and that’s when AP finally stepped in. Haven’t seen them or any return alike since then. 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------

